# Colombian Tetras. Any experience?



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

My lfs has a tank full of these fish. Their colouring is very subdued in the shop, but I could still see the potential that they could be quite colourful. I've since seen photos of them and they colour up really brightly when looked after and not stressed out.

Does anyone have any experience and/or wisdom to share about these fish? They seem quite a bit larger than average tetras.

Edit: Here's a link to Age of Aquariums' all too brief page on this tetra with quite a good photo for anyone curious about it - Colombian Tetra


----------



## Dream Chaser (Feb 18, 2006)

*My experience with Columbian Tetras*

(eek...my first post! Hello everyone!) 
I have personally had wonderful experience with Columbians...also called Red and Blue Tetras by some, I believe...or is it Blue and Red!? Much to my surprise, I even had a pair have babies while I was on vacation a few years ago. 
I have never kept a school of them, as the link you provided suggested. I currently have a Conga, Diamond, and 2 Columbians that stick together most of the time. Tank mates include 2 sunset platys, 2 cories, 2 danios, a SAE, and several neons. I have never had trouble with the Columbians bothering my plants. 
The subdued color at the LFS could be due to the lighting, but it may also mean that they are young. In my experience, as they mature, the colors become a bit brighter, but never super strong. (as a reference point: I have never found the red or blue to be like that of a neon, but more transparent.) They are beautiful in a tank with neons and plants. I love the color, size, and activity they offer the tank. And yes, they are a bit larger than average tetras. Mine are more like the size of my full grown Diamond Tetra. This makes a wonderful contrast to the danty neons and sleek Danios. 
I hope this helps! 
~Elizabeth


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth, and welcome to the forum! I feel special that you chose my thread to make your first post! 

Thanks for the info. So they sound like they're very peaceful fish. I noticed there was a sole little Rummy Nose Tetra in their tank with them (jumped from the adjoining tank of Rummies) and it's tail was bitten off. Have you had any experience of yours nipping other fish's fins?

I found another pic (of a planted tank) on Aquabotanic.com, which has a Colombian here. So I assume that would be more the transparent colour you mention? I suspect maybe the photo in that first link may be exaggerating the colours a bit.

Thanks again, and again, welcome!


----------



## Dream Chaser (Feb 18, 2006)

*Columbians*

Yes, the link you posted is an very accurate match for appearance in my tank! They are so pretty against the plants.  I have not had any experience myself with the Columbians nipping at tails or fins. I should point out though, I have nothing in the tank with long fins except the Diamond and the Conga, both of which are the same size or larger than the Columbians. I suppose it is possible that the large Columbias could pick on fins, but I have not experienced it. I have had Diamonds that pick fins and beat on the little guys, but the one I have now does not.
Hope this helps!
Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

At one time i keep over 36 of these nice fish ... as far as fin nipping ,this did not happen..they had a nice var. of colour and i used a peat filter to keep the water a little softer. (both links )the colours is right.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i have tons of them at work. no one really seems all that interested in them. i have been tempted to get some but i just dont know


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

I would say they're peaceful in large groups, feisty in small groups and small enclosures.


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for all your help and advice everyone. I decided to go with Flame Tetras instead after whittling it down to a choice between them and Colombians, for no other reason than they were smaller and plainer and so wouldn't visually dominate the aquascape as much in 20+ numbers. 

Colombians are definitely first on my list if I ever set up another tank!


----------



## 13 year old master (Feb 28, 2006)

i had 3 columbian tetras and they were super spazy. they were in a 30 gal with 2 lrg yoyo loaches, a really big gold gourami (one of my favorites) a fiddler crab and 3 glass cats in a planted tank. i ended up returning them because if you got a slow fish these columbians would try to race it around, therefor making it hard to buy much of anything else. now in there place are my absolutely beautiful dwarf neon rainbows (wich for me wee expensive cause im 13 and have no job) these 7 fish are now my second favorites next to my big beautiful blue gourami


----------



## ramsvella (May 7, 2005)

A little bit late. Columbia tetras are imo excellent shoaling fish for a planted tank. They grow slightly larger tah bleeding hears and could be focus of a tank. I can verify that these fish are not fin nippers, do not damage plants and will display vivid colours under triton (or similar) lighting.
Hearthy eaters

The shoal in my planted tank. I have eight columbians.









A detail of one of my columbians:


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

kudos on the picture. how large (in inches) do they get? they've been at the top of my wish list for over a year now. thanx.
-snafu


----------



## ramsvella (May 7, 2005)

Mine are an inch and a half. I don't think they grow larger.


----------

